# Bad Springtail Starter Culture?



## atp0726 (Jan 21, 2014)

I recently added a springtail starter culture to my new viv a few weeks ago and when I added the culture I only saw 1 or 2 springs and I haven't seen any springs in the viv since? Should the culture have had some more noticeable springs in it than just a few or are they so small they are hard to see? I have been searching for an answer to this question and it sounds like I should definitely be able to see them and I should be able to see them in an empty viv after a period of time.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

typically you should be able to see them.
try misting the viv and adding a little yeast to the top of the leaf litter. 
the springs should come to the top to eat what little mold grows on they yeast in about a day.

when I start new spring cultures I take some from my charcoal culture hard to put a number on it probably 30 or so adults and a ton of little guys add them to a substrate culture (in a small container) and allow them to grow out in there before I add it to a viv for them to grow out. 

misting and adding yeast to the substrate culture as needed


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

You would definitely have been able to see them before you added them into the tank, they are clearly visible. I wouldn't seed a tank with a culture that wasn't at least a thousand springs strong. Sounds like something wasn't right.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes you should see a few more than a couple. However, a starter culture is used to "start a culture" and not to seed a vivarium. I would expect a larger number of springs in a starter culture than just 1 or 2, but I wouldn't expect enough that I would start to feed from the culture either.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

put some bug burger in there and then put a banana peel over top. In a few days the the springs will be all over the bugburger and banana peel.


----------



## atp0726 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok, thanks for the replies! I was using the Starter Culture to seed the vivarium so it might be a while until their numbers increase to where I see anything. 

I ordered another culture today along with the charcoal culture kit from a sponsor with plans to start breeding them. Hopefully this one will have a few more than the last.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I only purchase springtail cultures that I can hand pick myself or from people I trust that will
send me something good and that's not very many people.
If I open a culture and it`s not bouncing with springtails I`m not happy, regardless if a starter or not. 
Don`t get me wrong, I`m not saying you got ripped off and just because you don`t see them doesn`t mean they`re not there.
If you want shoot me a pm and I`ll let you know some great bug people, as a matter of fact 
one of those people has been waiting 2 weeks to ship my order but won`t because it`s too damn cold... now him I trust.

EDIT- it`s also helpful to include your location, maybe some people can hook you up


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

All starter cultures are different. Some come ready to seed out, and some may be only a start, requiring grow out time before you can feed or seed out of it.
Unless the culture was advertised as "running, hopping, producing, teeming, crawling, etc", you have to assume it is only going to be a start.
If it is only a start, it may take a while now, before you see much action.

Since your viv is empty, do as suggested earlier and feed your springtails. If you had frogs in your viv this would be counter productive. It serves both to feed your springtails, and gather the few that you have, together in one spot. Without frogs this is a good thing as they can breed. With frogs they would simply be gathered together to be picked off quickly.


----------



## atp0726 (Jan 21, 2014)

Pumilo said:


> All starter cultures are different. Some come ready to seed out, and some may be only a start, requiring grow out time before you can feed or seed out of it.
> Unless the culture was advertised as "running, hopping, producing, teeming, crawling, etc", you have to assume it is only going to be a start.
> If it is only a start, it may take a while now, before you see much action.
> 
> Since your viv is empty, do as suggested earlier and feed your springtails. If you had frogs in your viv this would be counter productive. It serves both to feed your springtails, and gather the few that you have, together in one spot. Without frogs this is a good thing as they can breed. With frogs they would simply be gathered together to be picked off quickly.


Makes sense. I have some yeast coming with the next order of springs. In the meantime is there anywhere I can buy the yeast without having to order it(Specialty food store, supermarket etc. ) Will any kind of Brewers Yeast work?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

atp0726 said:


> Makes sense. I have some yeast coming with the next order of springs. In the meantime is there anywhere I can buy the yeast without having to order it(Specialty food store, supermarket etc. ) Will any kind of Brewers Yeast work?


That question, and all the others that you don't know to ask yet, are answered here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/64919-great-isopod-woodlice-culture-foods.html


----------



## atp0726 (Jan 21, 2014)

Pumilo said:


> That question, and all the others that you don't know to ask yet, are answered here:
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/64919-great-isopod-woodlice-culture-foods.html


Subscribed! Thanks I may even have that yeast at home and not even know it.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

atp0726 said:


> Subscribed! Thanks I may even have that yeast at home and not even know it.


I keep mine in the same cabinet with the 12yr old tins of nutmeg and cinnamon.


----------



## Tropicaldarts (Sep 12, 2013)

Funny that happened to me twice. I'd receive nothing but charcoal. I don't bother with them anymore.


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Tropicaldarts said:


> Funny that happened to me twice. I'd receive nothing but charcoal. I don't bother with them anymore.


It's hard to get good starter cultures these days. If you can find someone local that will hook you up on a nice large culture that's going to be your best bet. Like others have said create a feeding station and a few days before you add springs to your viv make sure to feed your frogs well so they don't wipe out your new spring culture, Best of luck.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Tropicaldarts said:


> Funny that happened to me twice. I'd receive nothing but charcoal. I don't bother with them anymore.


I once ordered a charcoal culture from a popular sponsor here a while back, and it was completely dead, not a visible bug when I received it. However, I decided to hang on to it for a few days and see what would come of it. Eventually, bugs started to appear, and now I have split it into several other cultures with many thousands of bugs total. I'm glad I didn't toss it immediately.


----------



## Tropicaldarts (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, maybe i'll find someone with a booming culture. Until then I'll lay low. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------

